# Bad bad ear infections :(



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Do the vets do a culture before they prescribe an antibiotics? Since the infections are ongoing, could it be a strain that needs a different type of antibiotics? Can they also be bothered by thrush?

I know this is something completely different, but when my middle son was a baby, he had a terrible diaper rash that we just could not get rid of, after about a month, we finally got a prescription for a cream that was an antibiotic/antifungal and it had a steroid for the inflammation. Since the ear canals would be in a similar environment (minus the contents of the diaper), with the moisture and the dark. Perhaps she needs a combination medication.

Paula


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

littlestitches said:


> Do the vets do a culture before they prescribe an antibiotics? Since the infections are ongoing, could it be a strain that needs a different type of antibiotics? Can they also be bothered by thrush?
> 
> I know this is something completely different, but when my middle son was a baby, he had a terrible diaper rash that we just could not get rid of, after about a month, we finally got a prescription for a cream that was an antibiotic/antifungal and it had a steroid for the inflammation. Since the ear canals would be in a similar environment (minus the contents of the diaper), with the moisture and the dark. Perhaps she needs a combination medication.
> 
> Paula


They went to the vet last week and he swabbed the ear and looked under the microscope. Neither dog had yeast present but both had ulcerations in the ear and the presence of bacteria under the microscope. He prescribed an antibiotic/antifungal ointment and told me to come back in a week. He said that it was pretty odd that they both had identical ulcerations and bacterial ear infections with no yeast. 

So, I brought them back and they have in fact worsened. Millie how has two infected ears instead of one. Well, Tiger's ulcerations have improved, but the ears are still nasty. He swabbed again and looked at both dogs' swabs under the microscope. There is no bacteria or yeast present in either ear! Now, this makes sense since they are on antibiotic ointment. Here's the weird thing - Millie's left ear, the newly infected ear, has NOT had any antibiotic/antifungal ointment put in it. Yet, it still showed no bacteria or yeast. Weird, huh?

So, I come back Monday (free of charge), 5 days after being taken off meds, and he will do a culture to see what specifically is happening. We need to wait because they have been on the antibiotic/antifungal ointment.

He gave them both Prednisone to reduce swelling and pain until Monday.

Something is bothering all 4 of those ears! Now I am wondering - could it be an allergy? What could they be allergic to? Millie eats a homemade raw diet. It is not likely that she is having an allergy as allergies to raw protein are extremely rare. She does not get any supplements aside from probiotics. She usually has very clear ears and never itches, sneezes or anything. Her eyes never water.

Tiger does eat kibble and pre-made raw, so an allergy is more possible, but...I just don't know.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I feel your pain, CM! All of my rescues arrived with horrific ear infections, some bacterial and some yeast. Yuck.

The vet did a culture and for the bacterial, they were put on oral antibiotics and ear drops. For the yeast infection, just the ear drops (tresaderm--refrigerated). 

Merlin's didn't clear up on the Tresaderm so the vet switched us to another drop. I highly recommend the Virbac Epi-Otic Advanced ear cleaner. Merlin's cleared up (but are still red from scratching), but I cleaned his ears with the Virbac and I think it helped. I cleaned them in the evenings before putting the drops in (didn't use the cleaner every day, mind you. More like once a week. You might be able to use it more often but ear cleaners always worry me)! 

I hope that helps. Oh, and I've never had to shave the ears. Just fed home cooked and the infections never came back.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I feel your pain, CM! All of my rescues arrived with horrific ear infections, some bacterial and some yeast. Yuck.
> 
> The vet did a culture and for the bacterial, they were put on oral antibiotics and ear drops. For the yeast infection, just the ear drops (tresaderm--refrigerated).
> 
> ...


Millie eats a homemade diet too. I am not supposed to use any cleaners for her ear because of the ulcerations - he said it would be extremely painful.  Once this is all cleared up - he suggested cleaning weekly with Epi-Otic or a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and alcohol.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Millie eats a homemade diet too. I am not supposed to use any cleaners for her ear because of the ulcerations - he said it would be extremely painful.  Once this is all cleared up - he suggested cleaning weekly with Epi-Otic or a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and alcohol.


Ah, it looks like we posted at the exact same time. 

Oh the poor pups. Ulcerations! That sounds horrible. I can't figure out what causes these infections to save my life. Alex got ONE and my vet thinks his ear got wet during a bath. It wasn't bad though and cleared up in less than a week on meds. I'm really careful to keep their ears dry during bathing but sometimes all it takes is a drop and the perfect environment.  

This may sound weird, but I give mine the raw Apple Cider Vinegar in their food and they haven't had an infection since. Could it be a contact allergy of some kind? (But then you'd think they'd be licking their paws too.) 

I'm anxious to hear what your vet says as this is a mystery.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> This may sound weird, but I give mine the raw Apple Cider Vinegar in their food and they haven't had an infection since. Could it be a contact allergy of some kind? (But then you'd think they'd be licking their paws too.)


Henry's the only one around here who licks his paws and his ears are crystal clear. :alien2:

Actually, I add some ACV into their food occasionally too. I started doing it everyday since they got these infections!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have anymore to add, but I just wanted to say that I hope they both feel better soon. Gigi had double ear infections a few months ago, so I, too, feel your pain.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I find the epi-otic lotion works great if used everyday for at least 10 days. But I agree it would really hurt to put into ulcerated ears.

I think that it probably has something to do with heat and humidity....I know you are the diligent sort....but just in case..did you clean and DRY Millie's ears after she was swimming?

I ended up shaving Misstarry's ears because she was having recurring ear infections. After using the epi-otic cleaner I would get it cleared up and then they would return. Since I have done this I find she has not had an infection and I have been super-soaking her from the pool almost everyday lately. If you want a nice long ear still to go with the Miami look...the Tasseled ear can look lovely. 

Did you notice if Millies' ear canal is small? (a small opening) Misstarry has a tiny little opening and I think this traps humidity and moisture.

Also when you pull or pluck Millie's ears do you put a small amount of anti biotic ointment where you plucked because sometimes the plucked site can get infected.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> I find the epi-otic lotion works great if used everyday for at least 10 days. But I agree it would really hurt to put into ulcerated ears.
> 
> I think that it probably has something to do with heat and humidity....I know you are the diligent sort....but just in case..did you clean and DRY Millie's ears after she was swimming?
> 
> ...


Her ear canal looks pretty normal. Yes, I did clean her ears after swimming. The vet told me that I should not use a cotton ball in her ear when I bathe her, that I should let some water and some get in there and rinse it out. Then, following with the vineger/water solution or Epi-Otic. I hesitate to use Epi-Otic with her because when she was a puppy it really irritated her ears once. I use it on the other dogs, though.

Her ear canal looks pretty normal. Tiger's ear canal is HUGE. Here's the thing, Tiger has never been swimming and he has the double infection too. So, I'm not sure that swimming really had anything to do with it. Again, he found NO bacteria or yeast in Millie's left ear, which is now infected/inflamed but has not been treated with any ointment. So, he said this should not be from the pond water unless there was something weird in the water that irritated her ears. But, again, Tiger never went swimming. So, who knows.

Honestly, I did pluck their ears a bit a few weeks ago and maybe this is how it all started. This is definitely one of my theories. Although, I used Dermachlor K Flush (antibacterial and antifungal flush) after I plucked and a tiny bit of Posatex in their ears, though, so I really don't know what is going on.

I do know that I probably won't be plucking Millie's ears anymore. The vet said he recommends not plucking when a dog is prone to infections because it can leave those little scratches that can get infected.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Even though you feed a home made diet, if there is any grain in it, that can cause food allergies. I shave my girls ears and I kinda liked it, it changed her expression.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Liafast said:


> Even though you feed a home made diet, if there is any grain in it, that can cause food allergies. I shave my girls ears and I kinda liked it, it changed her expression.


I feed a raw diet to Millie - only meat/bone/organ. No grains. The chances of an allergy to raw meat is extremely rare and I highly doubt that is the case with Millie.

Now, Tiger eats grain free kibble and raw. So, no grains there either.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sandooch said:


> I don't have anymore to add, but I just wanted to say that I hope they both feel better soon.


I couldn't have said it any better. Best of luck with Tiger and Millie. 

And big poodle hugs from Tonka and Watson.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck with the ear issues, its always so sadto see your spoos in pain. They are such a stoic breed. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poor babies!
i was initially thinking it was dirty pond water until i thought about how ain't no way your white show puppy will be swimming in it. i think it's heat and humidity and moist places just perfect for bacteria to grow ... (ear canal)

w/ millie: 

you can shave her ears and leave tassles/fringe and then grow topknot out to cover the ears. that's my next groom w/ temperance as i dont want to cord her ears. right now i just cut all mats out of her ears and shaved inside really well. they are so much lighter on her. the hair is thinner, but you can't really tell because her tk is hanging over and hiding it.
i know you don't have mats since you aren't cording, but maybe you can really thin out the ear hair to where you still have some only it's thin? 

w/ tiger: gosh i don't know. you can't shave his ears


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> Do the vets do a culture before they prescribe an antibiotics? Since the infections are ongoing, could it be a strain that needs a different type of antibiotics? Can they also be bothered by thrush
> 
> Paula


Poor puppies! I feel for them (And you)
My last Spoo had chronic ear infections for the first 3 years of his life. My Vet finally sent a culture away to be tested and when the results came back Roscoe was put on a human grade super antibiotic. Never had an ear infection again for the rest of his life. Vet figures we were never quite clearing it. And he was a super hairy eared dog. We tried plucking, shaving, leaving intact! After we cleared it, I left him hairy, dried his ears after swimming, just treated him like a normal Spoo  
BTW ... his first nasty bleeding ear infection he was close to a year old.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Gosh, I hope Tiger & Millie feel better soon! My girls haven't had ear infections yet, but they did have ear mites when they were 4 months old. The scratching just about drove them nuts. And now there are some dogs in our province who have contracted ticks carrying Lyme disease.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> And now there are some dogs in our province who have contracted ticks carrying Lyme disease.


OH NO! I dread that! In my part of Ontario the ticks are so bad...I always worry about contacting Lyme disease for my dogs and myself.

SCHPECKIE....your new sig pic is just great....what sweet girls!

CHOC MILL....I agree with Faerie....I think you should look into the Tassled ears....they were really popular decades ago and you do not see them often anymore...but I think they are very attractive.


----------

